# htaccess auf nicht eingetippte index.php anwenden



## jasper82 (3. März 2011)

Hallo!

ich möchte den Zugriff auf eine Datei in einem Ordner per htaccess schützen. Dabei bekomme ich eine Sache nicht hin.
Wie ich den Zugriff auf eine Datei schütze ist mir klar. Aber folgendes Beispiel:

Ich habe die URL: http://www.domain.eu mit dem Ordner 'apo'. Nun will ich die Index-Datei im Ordner apo schützen. Ich kriege es hin, wenn man die vollständige URL eintippt, also: http://www.domain.eu/apo/index.php

Wenn jedoch nur der Ordner angegeben wird ohne die index.php miteinzubeziehen, sprich: http://www.domain.eu/apo/
dann wird zwar natürlich die index.php aufgerufen, aber Firefox teilt mir dann mit: 

"Authentisierung fehlgeschlagen! Der Server konnte nicht verifizieren, ob Sie autorisiert sind, auf den URL "/apo/" zuzugreifen."

Wie schaffe ich also, dass die index.php von htaccess berücksichtigt und erkannt wird, ohne dass sie explizit in der URL aufgerufen wird? 
Bin dankbar für jede mich weiterbringende Idee


----------

